
Could Humans Live in Underwater Cities? Plans to build a city under the sea - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p06lnqyt
======
gus_massa
How many persons is he planing to put in the prototype and in the final
version? My guess is that it will be very small, more like a base in
Antarctica or an off-shore oil platform.

------
pmdulaney
I think there's room to build in Barstow if someone wants to move there...

